# How Bad Does Smoking Inside Stink Up A Room?



## Dr_Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

Recently got back from vacation and was lucky enough to be able to visit a B&M that had a lounge. Purchased and smoked my first Liga Privada No. 9. I was blown away by the amount of smoke that the cigar produced. This was the first cigar that I smoked to the nub. Before I left I bought a La Gloria Cubana Serie N hoping to smoke it the next day on the boardwalk. Unfortunately that didn't happen and I still have the cigar. Now I find myself thinking about smoking it at work.

I normally go to a casino about 45 minutes away to smoke and play craps. It's pretty nice place to smoke. There are some comfortable chairs and it's fun to people watch. Instead of spending a few hours with the drive and smoke time when I go to the casino, I am thinking of smoking in my office. It would be great to kick back and take a smoke break while watching The Wire on my computer. 

I googled a "Cigar Smoke Air Cleaner" and found air purifiers for $500 to $800. I am not that excited about smoking in the office to spend $500 on it. It would maybe be a once a month activity. So how bad would one cigar stink up a room? My office is a pretty big room 12 x 18. I have a ceiling fan. There is a drop ceiling that is 10 feet high and probably another 2 feet of space between the drop ceiling and real ceiling.

Maybe I am overthinking this but I really don't want my office to stink because of one cigar. I like cigars but I don't like them enough to work in a stinky office. If I did nothing, i.e. didn't run the ceiling fan, use some kind of deodorizing spray, etc., how long does cigar smoke linger?


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

It will be extremely noticeable to anyone in the office for the next week or so. Depending on what you smoke and how your building is ventilated it could even stink up the surrounding offices too. Would not recommend that.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Wouldn't recommend doing this unless you own the joint and don't care. Cigars stink lol. I feel I have to burn my clothes after leaving a b&m


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

I smoked a cigar in our three-car garage one cold day this winter. Took three days with the doors open and a box fan on high to get the stink out. Even I hated it. 

Won't be doing that again, ever.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have to agree it smells my car up pretty good anf thqtd with windows down and fabreeze after th3n a 40 mph drive.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

To words: *window fan*.


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

12x18 isn't very big. A cigar will stink it up in no time. A ceiling fan doesn't mean a thing. All it would do is to ensure that your room gets a nice even distribution of the smoke.

If you want to try it, like Hermit said, window fans. Have it pointed out. Make sure you keep your cigar near the fan at all times. Blow out through the back of the fan. I've seen people do this with weed in college. Worked okay.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't smoke in my house, not because I can't, but because I find the smell of stale cigar smoke absolutely disgusting. I smoke in my garage during the winter and let it air out for a few days afterward because of the stench. You have to decide if you and whoever else uses the space can deal with the after smell.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

First thing is what is in the office that will hold the odor. You said dropped ceiling so if you have the standard ceiling tiles they will hold the odor if you have carpet that will hold the odor and anything else that is not a hard surface like wood or drywall. Any fabric will suck it up and you will be able to smell it for some time later. I smoke in my man cave with medial ventilation and in 24 hours there is no smell. All hard surfaces and all leather furniture.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Need to be able to replace the he air in the room.

Open the window and use a fan pointed out the window to push air out and blow smoke towards the fan.

In was allowed to smoke in one of my last rentals and I had 2 air purifiers..cheap but good quality filters and I had fans blowing to the outdoors..now in didn't smoke everyday but had the occasional cigar and the landlords had no complaints.


Air movement and air replacement will help you accomplish what you want.


The Troll


----------



## Dr_Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your responses. This is fantastic information. Doesn't sound like smoking in my office is a good choice. I think I will make a trip to the casino on Friday morning to get my fix. Not a horrible option.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Dr_Monkey said:


> Thank you everyone for your responses. This is fantastic information. Doesn't sound like smoking in my office is a good choice. I think I will make a trip to the casino on Friday morning to get my fix. Not a horrible option.


It is *so *a good choice.
Get a damn window fan.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, if you have a window and afan you're gtg. If it's a seald up office it's a no go.


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

I used to smoke in my living room. 4th floor of an apartment complex and the window worked like a chimney. Any smoke; you can see is going out of the tall window. When i wake up and go to living room it used to smell like #[email protected]!%! for days.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I smoke inside with an open door and a fan. I have one of those canvas sacks of activated charcoal and if I keep it to less than 2 cigars a day I don't smell anything after 12-24 hours.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> I smoke inside with an open door and a fan. I have one of those canvas sacks of activated charcoal and if I keep it to less than 2 cigars a day I don't smell anything after 12-24 hours.


Have you had anyone over who does not smoke and ask them if they can smell anything? Reason I ask is because I only smoke once or twice a week and I seem to notice a lingering smell in my garage for a couple weeks after smoking 1-cigar in there. I will caveat that by saying I have a very sensitive sniffer, my wife says its because I have such a huge proboscis.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

I love cigars, but picked up a pipe a while ago for this reason. I smoke mainly cigars, but will lite up the pipe every once in a while when I want to relax and smoke when my wife isn't home. I don't know what it is that is so different between pipes and cigars, but the pipe smoke doesn't stick around like the cigar smoke does. She has a nose like a hound and if she can't smell it after a couple of hours most people won't be able to.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

At home my smoking is done in the garage, but at work I do smoke in my office. Air replacement works to an extent. 

But as mentioned, smoke gets into everything. It will get in the carpet. It will get in the paint on the walls, and stain the glass on the windows over time. 

I have four windows in my office on opposing walls and even with a cross breeze, smell will linger. Is it unbearable, no, but a faint bit will linger. Febreze does help but if you want leave no trace behind type clean, not gonna happen without washing walls, ceiling, windows, and all other surfaces.

I rather like the faint bit, I have cigar boxes about my office, and temp controlled at high sixties, with my coolidor on 2 drawer file cabinet next to my desk, its like walking into my own cigar shop. Id stay longer in the day if the Mrs. wouldn't hound me as to when Im coming home each night.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> I smoke inside with an open door and a fan. I have one of those canvas sacks of activated charcoal and if I keep it to less than 2 cigars a day I don't smell anything after 12-24 hours.


I use two air filters (one on either side of myself) with output fans pointed towards a window fan that expels whatever remains from the home. Did this in the winter once or twice a week, and plenty of non-smokers came through without detecting a thing. It was my little secret. Getting the smoke OUTSIDE is the biggest factor from everything I've heard. I have a white ceiling, no stains, smells, or other signs of smoke thus far.

I stay outside in the summer though, as it's a hassle to set up, and I have a window A/C unit in atm.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Have you had anyone over who does not smoke and ask them if they can smell anything? Reason I ask is because I only smoke once or twice a week and I seem to notice a lingering smell in my garage for a couple weeks after smoking 1-cigar in there. I will caveat that by saying I have a very sensitive sniffer, my wife says its because I have such a huge proboscis.


Pretty much all my friends smoke some form of tobacco so I suppose I haven't really tried it with a non-smoker. I know when my ex came to pick up the rest of her crap she about gagged and couldn't stand the smell...It gave me much pleasure :rofl:


----------

